# MMA forum doing well



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

All right we are doing good on the number of threads and posts in here.  I was afried only me and Primo were going to right in here, it is good to see alot of interest.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2002)

It always takes time to get things rolling when we roll out a new section.  I'm happy to see things take off, and give or take 6 months, should be rolling along pretty good. 


Thanks to those who helped get things moving and shakin in here. 

:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Dec 18, 2002)

as long as it doesn't turn into the sherdog forum i'll be happy to hang here...

i'd like to do a search on sherdog and see which post read "STFU newb."

i think the number would be around half of what the post total is now.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

lol sounds like you are a little bitter lol


----------



## tarabos (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *lol sounds like you are a little bitter lol *



haha...not bitter at all...i read sherdog from time to time to stay up on what's happening with MMA...but i don't participate. way too many idiots on that board, and even the veterans will still tell you to simply "STFU" if they don't agree with you. plus, how long can you argue about mundane things like who is a better this and who is a better that and my favorites...who has the hottest wife in mixed martial arts and who is the best cook? don't forget the classic "who can drink the most beer?"

not all the people are bad there...but geeze...you have to agree with me at least a little on this one.

the training idea forums and other specialized forums are good too...but don't seem to be used as much as the general ones...


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

Ya but then I think there are stupid people here to.  No matter where you go when you go into a public forum you are going to find guys you agree with disagree with think are smart but wrong stupid.  It is unavoidable.  Considering there are probley 10-15 times the members on Sherdog I don't think that there are any more idoits on SHerdog then here lol.  Plus Alot of fighters post on Sherdog.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Considering there are probley 10-15 times the members on Sherdog I don't think that there are any more idoits on SHerdog then here lol.  Plus Alot of fighters post on Sherdog. *



i'll give you the proportion factor there i suppose, but still...it depends on your definition of an idiot. i jus think it's hard to find a good constructive thread on that board anymore.

i don't really have anything to say to the pro fighters...


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't know I found out alot of usefull stuff on the grappling board a ton of great stuff on the Gear and equipment discussion and they always have news on MMA.  PLus it is awsome to talk to the fighters they are all pretty cool, and have a lot of insite into the topics.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Ya we have already passed a couple forums lol.


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

The Thing I like about Sherdogg is FREEDOM OF SPEECH!
Martial Talk is good but has a lot of restrictions
__________________________________________-------

But Martial Talk has better Faces:redeme:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2002)

We have freedom of speech and expression here...as long as it is within the established community standards.  We refuse to allow MT to become a haven for flamers, trolls and troublemakers.   There are plenty of forums out there that don't care whats posted.  (USENET for example).

When ya spend a few thousand hours building something, ya don't want to let the first 'Internet Warrior' with their panties in a knot destroy it. 

If someone requires massive amounts of hostility, profanity or just general 'jerk-ness' to communicate, then, we simply don't want them here.  We want the serious martial artist, and the curious, to explore things in a polite, somewhat laidback, friendly manner.  Not that things don't get a little hot from time to time, but its the overall feelilng thats important.

Too many forums are nothing but 1 big flamewar. We won't let that happen here.

Hopefully, some of the pros will find their way here and this forum will catch up to the Kenpo and Arnis forums in traffic.

Thanks to you folks for everything.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

Don't worry me an Judo kid will be pro's soon and make your forum awsome lol.  Just kidding lol


----------

